# Least known game that is really good?



## TrickYarn (Nov 1, 2015)

What is a least known game [video game, mobile, etc] that people most likely never heard of [which you know of] and it's a good game?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 2, 2015)

Sheep Raider was my favorite game when I was younger. I loved the cartoon puzzle aspect of it.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 2, 2015)

Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons was absolutely beautiful. I cried.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 2, 2015)

Tamagotchi Connection: Corner Shop. Cute and simple.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 2, 2015)

nevermind, pretty well known


----------



## okaimii (Nov 2, 2015)

I remember Zombies Ate My Neighbors was one of my favorites when I was younger.


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 2, 2015)

Cannot say 'least known' or even close to that, but a game I really like that counts as a commercial failure, even by indie standards (at least until digital distribution), is the action-adventure _Psychonauts_.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 2, 2015)

Hmm.. Soma - a horror, thrilling kind of game xD


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 2, 2015)

It's not completely unknown within its genre, but it doesn't get all that much love outside of it. X3:Terran Conflict/Albion Prelude. It's a fairly complex space sandbox game in which you pilot a large variety of ships, from fighter class up to destroyer and carrier classes. I've loved every minute I've played of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

Zulehan said:


> Cannot say 'least known' or even close to that, but a game I really like that counts as a commercial failure, even by indie standards (at least until digital distribution), is the action-adventure _Psychonauts_.



well.. the pc version is pretty meh. idk about consoles though.

also p much any obscure animu game there is unless you are into the fanbase.


----------



## Tao (Nov 2, 2015)

Splatterhouse 1/2/3 for the Sega Megadrive/Genesis.
I've never seen anybody mention those games, like, ever. Even with those 'retro' youtubers and their Halloween specials, this never gets a mention (except for Cinemassacre who covered 2+3 this year). Even when the reboot came out a few years ago, people thought it was a new IP.


Mischief Makers on the N64. It was a pretty decent 2D platformer. I think the fact that it came out in a time where 3D was the big thing didn't help this one, as well as it being on the N64 where you pretty much had to be either RARE or Nintendo for people to buy your game.


Blazblue. I mean, I only guess that it's not well known because I pretty much never hear anybody speak of it. It's apparently the third most popular fighting game (I presume based on sales) but the only people who seem to know of it are the people who actually play(ed) it, where as even if you've not played them you've probably still heard of Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat.
It would make sense that it's both niche and the third most popular in its genre though given that fighting games are pretty dead these days outside of long running series like SF, MK and SSB.


The Puppeteer. An exclusive platformer on the PS3. This was pretty neat and practically unheard of. It's one of those highly rated games that got pretty much no marketing whatsoever, which is a shame. 
You play as a boy who's been turned into a puppet. You find and wear different puppet heads that give you different abilities as well as using his magic scissors to solve puzzles etc. The entire game is also presented like you're watching it at a theater, which is pretty fun.



Tokyo Jungle. It only got a digital release in the West (physical in Japan) which probably didn't help, especially since it was an early release for the PS3 (before digital downloads were as common). You play as different animals in a post human city trying to survive as long as you can. You can play as a bunch of animals from a chicken and a dog to a lion and a dinosaur.
It did get noticed in the "Oh, Japan, you're so weird!" way but nobody seems to have actually played it (and everybody's pretty much forgotten about it now). It's not the best game ever but it's still pretty fun and unique.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

Thought Blazblue and TJ were known. I know of them atleast.


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Tamagotchi Connection: Corner Shop. Cute and simple.



yes! oh my god that game was my childhood


----------



## Tao (Nov 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> Thought Blazblue and TJ were known. I know of them atleast.



Most of the time when I mention them people are like "whaaaaaa?". I pretty much only hear of Blazblue when I specifically go looking for it. Maybe it's just the people I know and websites I go to just aren't that into it or something.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 2, 2015)

Bangai-O - such a little gem.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 2, 2015)

Gravity Rush is a really good game both story and gameplay wise. I don't think too many people have played it considering it's a PS Vita exclusive. It's definitely unique from any game I've played before.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 2, 2015)

Thankfully both Gravity Rush 1 and 2 are coming to PS4, that should boost its name. I never had a Vita so missed out.

I find that Blazblue statement hard to believe, because the Tekken series is known to have the most sales overall in fighting games outside the Smash Bros series. And tbh, I feel like SoulCalibur and KoF (along with SF, MvC and MK ofc) would be higher if we're talking overall sales. I enjoyed Blazblue tho, I'm awful at it lol (I loved Tsubaki and Taokaka). BB is definitely a respected name in the FGC for sure. Anyway sorry to go off topic, I was just so happy to see fighting game fans. 

Luftrausers is a cute lil shoot em up. The graphic style is very simple but pleasing to the eye and the gameplay is also very simple but hard to master. There isn't a story or anything tho, it's a very arcade style game.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 2, 2015)

Omikron: The Nomad Soul.


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 2, 2015)

De Blob


----------



## Tao (Nov 2, 2015)

Tombi ('Tomba' in the US?) on the PS1.

Pretty great platformer with RPG elements. Pretty hard to get hold of a physical copy but it's on PSN (among other 'ways').
Some people may remember it as "hey, it's that game!" from the famous "*that* PS1 demo disc".




Bosca said:


> Thankfully both Gravity Rush 1 and 2 are coming to PS4, that should boost its name. I never had a Vita so missed out.
> 
> I find that Blazblue statement hard to believe...




I'm glad Gravity Rush is being re-released on PS4  It was one of the few reasons I wanted a Vita (though I guess now it's one less reason I should buy one). Looks really neat!


Also on the statement, I'm not sure exactly how people mean it's more popular than others, I just presumed it had to be sales since it's the only real 'definite' figure (Just looked out of curiosity and Chronophantasma had the highest release sales at 0.23mil. It's defo not sales). I guess it could mean tournament participation or something though?
I see the statement (and similar ones to it) enough though to believe it's in some way true.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah that makes sense, maybe it was based on tourney numbers tbh, I know BB does really well in that regard both in the east and west. I know some series do way better in different regions. Like, I don't think Killer Instinct really has an audience in Asia, but it's pretty big in the US and Europe. I'm just glad Fighting games are thriving now..at least in their own little world . 

And I loved Tombi from the demo lol, I wish I got to play the full game, maybe I'll look into it on PSN.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 2, 2015)

Tao said:


> Splatterhouse 1/2/3 for the Sega Megadrive/Genesis.
> I've never seen anybody mention those games, like, ever. Even with those 'retro' youtubers and their Halloween specials, this never gets a mention (except for Cinemassacre who covered 2+3 this year). Even when the reboot came out a few years ago, people thought it was a new IP.


This. I love the Splatterhouse games so much. I discovered the series years ago and wish the three original games got more recognition. The reboot was of questionable quality in terms of plot (pretty dumb to be honest) but the gameplay is enjoyable for what it is. The real reason to buy the reboot though is to get the original trilogy for a really cheap price. It didn't sell well due to general obscurity and poor reviews, so you can find it for like $10. $10 for a decent game and three great classics? Sounds like a good deal to me!


I realize Fire Emblem has gained popularity thanks to Awakening, but Awakening honestly has a terrible plot. The older games are far more interesting and had better characters. I wish more people would try out the other games, especially since you can find two of them (Fire Emblem 7 and Sacred Stones) on the Wii U Virtual Console. In particular, I recommend Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn for the Gamecube and Wii respectively. PoR and RD are the games where Ike is from, so anyone who likes to use him in Smash Bros. could benefit from learning what his games are like. Fire Emblem 4 probably has the best plot in the series, but it was exclusive to Japan and has never been officially translated. Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn are right behind it in terms of interesting story, in my opinion. All this plot talk aside, I've always been a fan of tactical RPGs and Fire Emblem games are definitely solid choices in this department. 

The Gargoyle's Quest games are often overlooked but are definitely something anyone who is a fan of retro platforming should check out. Gargoyle's Quest 1 is on the Game Boy and can be found on the 3DS Virtual Console. Gargoyle's Quest II was on the NES and can be found on the 3DS and Wii U Virtual Consoles. Demon's Crest was on the SNES and can be found on the Wii U Virtual Console. If anyone played Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, the character Firebrand is the main character of the Gargoyle's Quest games.

As someone who supported Shantae in the Smash Bros. Character Ballot, I would be remiss to not recommend her series. I discovered them a few years back and they're pretty fun platformers. Her games have been on Nintendo consoles since the beginning on the Game Boy Color. You can find the original on the 3DS Virtual Console. Risky's Revenge was released on the DSi and is coming to the 3DS and Wii U Virtual Consoles this year. The third game, Shantae and the Pirate's Curse is on both the 3DS and Wii U Virtual Console. The next game, Half-Genie Hero, is coming out later this year or early next year. 

Anyone who is or was a fan of the more horror-themed Resident Evil games should know that the original idea behind Resident Evil was to remake an NES game known as Sweet Home. While it was only released in Japan and never officially translated, fans took it upon themselves to translate it. I don't recommend piracy, but if nothing else it would be nice to see the game get more recognition. Maybe check out gameplay on YouTube? I wish they would put it on the Virtual Console, but alas.

Finally, I saw mention of Zombies Ate My Neighbors here. While I love that game, I wouldn't necessarily say it's underrated. It might not be generally known by a whole lot of people, but it is often regarded as a very good game whenever I see it brought up in discussion. That said, anyone who hasn't tried it before ought to give it a shot.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Nov 2, 2015)

There is a game for iOS called Happy Street that I used to be addicted to a couple years ago. It is sort of an Animal Crossing for iOS....I think a lot of AC lovers would love it. I got bored of it after playing so much that I built up so much, but starting it over is tons of fun. iPhone owners give it a shot....lots of town theme designing in there.


----------



## brutalitea (Nov 3, 2015)

I wish more people knew about Golden Sun... I'm 99% sure Fire Emblem (thanks to Awakening, though the older GBA games are infinitely better) has passed Golden Sun in popularity. Nintendo said they're open to making more GS games as long as they see people want it.



> In an interview with Nintendo Gamer in June 2012, series producer Hiroyuki Takahashi spoke about the possibility of a fourth Golden Sun game; "A big reason for us making RPGs comes from the requests from all the people who have enjoyed our RPGs in the past. Perhaps if there are enough Nintendo users asking for another game in the Golden Sun series, then this will naturally lead to the development of such a game.



And the last GS game released was in 2010 so I guess they're not seeing that there are people who want it... Other series make too much noise.


ALSO, these two...

Trace Memory
Hotel Dusk Room 215


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

All of the Golden sun games
Tearaway
The Last Story
The World Ends with you


----------



## Bosca (Nov 3, 2015)

Anarchy Reigns, it was on PS3 and 360, it was a fun multiplayer game, it's basically like a Bayonetta/DMC style fighter but against a potential of 15 human opponents..it was hectic and chaotic and sometimes frustrating..but so fun. It was basically a multiplayer FPS for fighting game fans.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 3, 2015)

space station silicon valley and rocket robot on wheels for n64

also there was this one game for n64, it was like a huge open world.. and it had lots of vehicles you could drive with, i feel like it was called human farm or something, it was really good, i wish i could remember the name now


----------



## Ariel. (Nov 3, 2015)

To the Moon. So sad, but so good. Only takes a few hours to get through, but it's worth the few bucks it is.


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2015)

Bosca said:


> Anarchy Reigns, it was on PS3 and 360, it was a fun multiplayer game, it's basically like a Bayonetta/DMC style fighter but against a potential of 15 human opponents..it was hectic and chaotic and sometimes frustrating..but so fun. It was basically a multiplayer FPS for fighting game fans.



I remember seeing that but never got around to playing it...**puts in Amazon wishlist**. I imagine online is dead though ; - ;





mogyay said:


> also there was this one game for n64, it was like a huge open world.. and it had lots of vehicles you could drive with, i feel like it was called human farm or something, it was really good, i wish i could remember the name now



Body Harvest?

I never played it because I always got the name mixed up with something else, so I ended up eventually buying Harvest Moon and being disappointed with the lack of trucks and shooting stuff which I thought it promised me...


----------



## mogyay (Nov 3, 2015)

Tao said:


> I remember seeing that but never got around to playing it...**puts in Amazon wishlist**. I imagine online is dead though ; - ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! body harvest that's it!!!! i googled it as soon as you mentioned that and they have some footage on youtube so i'm in for a nostalgia fueled night. lmao i think they are probably as opposite as you can get but i probably would have liked harvest moon a lot better at the time (most the n64 games were my bothers so usually had the same theme of shooting stuff)


----------



## Bosca (Nov 3, 2015)

@Tao, yeah sadly the online wasn't so hot even back in the day. I think the game flew under a lot of people's radar.


----------



## rainbow_smite (Nov 5, 2015)

Has anyone said Rule of Rose yet?


----------



## Bosca (Nov 5, 2015)

I thought that didn't get released?


----------



## N e s s (Nov 5, 2015)

The world ends with you on ds is a fantastic game.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Nov 5, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> To the Moon. So sad, but so good. Only takes a few hours to get through, but it's worth the few bucks it is.



What console is that on?


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh god I've just started playing _Life is Strange_.

It is* so *good.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, it's somewhat of an old game, it was released like-- 3 years ago? 
 It's Beyond Two Souls, and Tobuscus played it... It was REALLY good, and after about like 2 years, I finally got the game XD I haven't finished it yet though ; v ;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 5, 2015)

The Legendary Starfy.

I don't care it never sold well! It's still my precious!


----------



## Tao (Nov 5, 2015)

ReiraEvenstar said:


> What console is that on?



I think it was only released on PC, but it's low spec enough that you could probably play it on a toaster.


----------



## Munna (Dec 3, 2015)

There was this old PC game from 2000 called "Sheep" it is really funny & a puzzle game where you herd sheep through obstacles in different worlds/levels.

There are 4 different sheep breeds to choose from & 4 different sheep herders (2 humans & 2 dogs) to chose from. The best part of the hilarious cut scenes & just how quirky the game was in general.

It's bittersweet finding old games because they often won't work on newer systems.


----------



## Isabella (Dec 5, 2015)

Dunno if life is strange is considered least known, it has a pretty big fanbase and was big back in the summer. But I guess it's not known as much? idk but yea that game was amazinggg
I'm thinking old games like Glover...my first game I had is on n64. It's pretty unpopular but very fun.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Dixx said:


> The World Ends with you





N e s s said:


> The world ends with you on ds is a fantastic game.



Favorite game and obsession. Wouldn't say that nobody knows about it, rather everybody kinda forgot. It was successful in reviews and sales, it's just 8 years old with a dedicated, but dormant fanbase.

---

As for a game that nobody knows about but is really good how about *Deemo*? It's a mobile rhythm game made by a Taiwanese company (Rayark). One of my all-time favorite games with one of the most sad endings. ;-;


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

Has anyone mentioned Another Code: Two Memories for DS? Because damn I cried at the ending. Great graphics and mystery/crime-themed plot, plus _very tear-jerking ending_ (if you play it right). Highly recommended.

I see mention of To The Moon! Very, very great story for an RPG. c:

Looking through my games, I guess Palette (on PC) is worth mentioning? Haven't played through the whole game yet, but it's a sort-of mystery game. Similar with To The Moon, you're trying to unlock a series of past events, but you have your limits and stuff. The gameplay is unique, to say the least.

That's all I can think of at the moment. x)

edit: Oh! I totally forgot Drawn To Life. It's an adorable platform game with a cool story and you can get easily attached to the characters. The ending is also sad and cute at the same time and eeee. I played it as a kid (my cousin had the cartridge and I borrowed it), and it was like the first DS game I got so emotionally invested in.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 7, 2015)

ITT: People's favorite games that are popular but not triple-A popular.

That being said lemme be a hypocrite and toss FTL into the mix.
I luv that game


I also like watching Dwarf Fortress.
Never playing though, god no.


----------



## Contessa (Dec 7, 2015)

The whole sly cooper series isn't that popular but it's so good.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 8, 2015)

Knytt Underground.


----------



## Tao (Dec 8, 2015)

Contessa said:


> The whole sly cooper series isn't that popular but it's so good.



I always assumed the Sly Cooper series was pretty popular, at least back on the PS2 when 3D platformers were still moderately popular. I never got a chance to play it though. I should really pick up the HD trilogy at some point. The mix of platforming and stealth always sounded pretty awesome to me. 

It seems kind of like Jak & Daxter though in that it's not necessarily unpopular, it's just sort of irrelevant now like most 3D platformers, which is a shame.  Mario and Ratchet & Clank are practically the only big name 3D platformers I can think of that have managed to stay relevant in modern times, or at least they still get semi-regular sequels.


----------

